# Does neutering change their personality?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm thinking ahead to Ollie's neutering--I will book it soon. Probably for the first week in March. He'll turn 6 months old that week. 

My husband claims it "mellows them out." What, exactly, does that mean? And is it true? Or is it just a coincidence because they are getting older, etc. 

What age do males start to mark? I haven't noticed Ollie doing that (he'll be 4 months old next week). 

Any other tips for a novice...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have to say there was no immediate difference in Scooby when he was neutered, he was the same little boy for quite some time. I really don't think it changes their personality at all.
Koko is booked for the 30th January and if it mellows him out we will be very happy, he is a real wild child and the change of pace would be wonderful


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yes. it does. if you wait and have it done. massimo's was done late, due to the vet not wanting to do it when massimio was 3lbs. when he started marking and acting aggressive towards my friends and family, i made the appt. he was just at 4lbs. the neutering gradually mellowed him back out and stopped his marking indoors.

so, from personal experience...if you wait, there may be some not so savory behavior in your future...lol.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> yes. it does. if you wait and have it done. massimo's was done late, due to the vet not wanting to do it when massimio was 3lbs. when he started marking and acting aggressive towards my friends and family, i made the appt. he was just at 4lbs. the neutering gradually mellowed him back out and stopped his marking indoors.
> 
> so, from personal experience...if you wait, there may be some not so savory behavior in your future...lol.[/B]


I was reading the thread on when to neuter (the one about doing it at 12 weeks)...it was interesting...since Ollie is already 5.4 lbs (yes, crazy, and he's not even 4 months old yet) then does that mean it would be ok to do it any time now?? I mean, if he's 5.4 lbs now, and maybe could be 6 or 7 or whatever in two months...does that really make a difference?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You want to get him neutered before he starts any of the negative male behavior like marking. Once they start marking, lots of times neutering doesn't stop it.

If it were me, since he's so big, I'd talk to my vet about getting it done at five months.

Ollie will be a much better pet if he is neutered and he will have a reduced risk of cancer later on.

Benefits of Neutering 

Reduces the distracting and destructive behavior associated with the male's efforts to get out and find a mate 

Reduces the urge to roam. This makes it less likely that you will lose your pet, which in turn makes your pet less likely to contract a disease, get in a fight, get injured, or become a victim to cruelty, poison, or traffic. 

Eliminates sexual discomfort, distress, or distraction ... making your pet happier and more content. 

Eliminates testicular tumors and reduces prostate gland problems. 

Neutering stops or reduces marking behavior (territorial spraying of urine). 

Reduces the urge to fight.  

http://www.pawsperouspets.com/tips/spayneuter.shtml


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

gruffi didnt change at all! it was horrible!!! 

he used to chase ellie like crazy and grab her tail WITH HIS MOUTH...he would run circles and act like an animal. when we would feed them, he would start crying and howling and want more food. he was seriously a little turd and acted like a freakin animal.

we got him neutered at 5 months....

he didnt act any different.









it wasnt until he was around 9 months old that he actually calmed down just a little bit. and i think its because he just grew older.

good luck! neuter your baby. and if you wait till he's older...then he will gain a little bit of weight because he wont have all that testosterone. but if you neuter at the regular age...then you wont have to worry about that at all. i really like what ladys mom said too, theres a lot of benefits.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo was neutered on his 6 mths birthday. He had not yet begun to mark or hump. At 3 yrs. old now, he still has never humped & only rarely marks a couple of outdoor spots in our yard.I didn't notice any immediate change in his personality,but he did double in size after the surgery & we have trouble keeping him at the desired weight.He's a bit on the lazy side now.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

You won't see an immediate change after neutering because the testosterone remains in the blood stream for weeks after. Gradually, you should notice that he has more focus on you and can thereby respond better to your input, training, any behavior modification you need to work on.

Personally, I believe marking can be as much a habit as a hormone-driven behavior which is why it may be helpful in multi-dog households to neuter as early as possible; if one is afraid of neonatal spay/neuter, then definitely do it as soon as the testicles descend and hopefully before that leg starts lifting anywhere.

Where we see the biggest change and most benefit I think is around other male dogs. Far less chance of any rivalry over stuff, and, your own neutered dog becomes less of a target, of less interest to other male dogs out there in the wide world.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam,

I agree with Marj. I would get him neutered soon, as he is large enough to withstand the surgery now. It will help him not start any of the bad behaviors associated with unneutered males.


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

Bruno was neutered when he was close to 7 months. I would have done it earlier, but I was a little scared to make the appointment. I also thought the neuter would "relax" Bruno, but it did not do that at all. Bruno's personality did not change one bit. He was still the hyper, playful and full of personality puppy! Now at almost 1 year, his energy level is still the same. All he wants to do is play or bark at the kids skateboarding pass our house!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Personally, I believe marking can be as much a habit as a hormone-driven behavior which is why it may be helpful in multi-dog households to neuter as early as possible; if one is afraid of neonatal spay/neuter, then definitely do it as soon as the testicles descend and hopefully before that leg starts lifting anywhere.[/B]


I agree with Christine.

Harley is my special boy - his testicles didn't descend ... I kept waiting & waiting & waiting .... nope, they didn't drop ..... he was about 16 months old when I finally did some research & slapped myself for not doing it sooner! The risk of testicular cancer was increasing the longer he had them .. even though they hadn't dropped - they WERE actually there. He ended up having exploratory surgery & they were found in his abdomen.

My point is, I too believe marking is very much a habit in Harley's case - he was lifting his leg as soon as he could walk I think!! He didn't need his testicles to descend to lift his leg!! Needless to say, he still lifts & marks at every given opportunity - not in the house, but if we are out somewhere new to him, I wouldn't trust him for a second!

As for his personality? I don't think I even noticed a difference - if anything, he became even MORE of a snuggle-bum than he already was!

Its a personal choice - I would do your research & do what you feel most comfortable with. Had I known earlier, I wouldn't have left it as long as I did.

Oh, & also, I don't think Ollie is abnormally BIG, sounds like you have one happy, healthy little guy there! you want BIG - just look at Harley!! he's a GIANT!! LOL!

edit: oh, & I opted to pay the extra & had his little ones sent off for tests ... all clear! no drama there!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

neutering doesn't mellow out the playfulness, it mellows out the _aggressiveness_. 



> WHAT BEHAVIORAL CHANGES CAN BE EXPECTED AFTER NEUTER?
> 
> The only behavior changes that are observed after neutering relate to behaviors influenced by male hormones. *Playfulness, friendliness, and socialization with humans are not changed.* The behaviors that change are far less desirable. The interest in roaming is eliminated in 90% of neutered dogs. Aggressive behavior against other male dogs is eliminated in 60% of neutered dogs. Urine marking is eliminated in 50% of neutered male dogs. Inappropriate mounting is eliminated in 70% of neutered dogs.[/B]


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=310184
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say I think Harley is absolutely ADORABLE! I giggle every time I see him


----------

